# Slovenian: His peculiar practices...



## *cat*

Pozdravljeni!

Potrebujem pomoč ob prevodu naslednjega stavka:
His peculiar practices referred to in such a guarded way as to rouse instant curiosity, had been suffered by her for eight years.

Stavek opisuje razmerje med možem in ženo.

Hvala.


----------



## *cat*

Mi res ne zna nihče pomagati?


----------



## skye

I'm not quite sure what referred to means here. Otherwise I'd say something like:

Njegove čudne navade, omenjane tako previdno, da so vzbudile takojšnjo pozornost, je trpela kar osem let. 

Čeprav mi manjka malo konteksta za to, da bi bolje razumela prvi del stavka.


----------



## *cat*

skye said:


> Čeprav mi manjka malo konteksta za to, da bi bolje razumela prvi del stavka.



_Janice, "tragic wife", had certainly been unfortunate in her husband. His peculiar practices referred to in such a guarded way as to rouse instant curiosity, had been suffered by her for eight years. Eight years of martyrdom.

_V nadaljevanju še piše, da je ta Janice kasneje dobila prijatelja, ki ga pa je razmerje med možem in ženo tako vznemirilo, da je le-tega (moža) nekega dne v navalu jeze, ko je po nesreči bil priča sceni med parom, ubil.


----------



## skye

Žal si tokrat ne znam pomagati s kontekstom  , mislim pa, da hoče reči, da se je ta njegova čudna obnašanja malo skrivalo oziroma omenjalo bolj skrito in previdno, da so pri tistih, ki so o tem slišali, zbudila radovednost. Zdaj pa ne vem, ali jih mogoče sam omenjal na tak način, ali jih je ona, ali drugi.


----------



## sokol

*cat* said:


> His peculiar practices referred to in such a guarded way as to rouse instant curiosity, had been suffered by her for eight years.





skye said:


> Njegove čudne navade, omenjane tako previdno, da so vzbudile takojšnjo pozornost, je trpela kar osem let.



I fear I cannot help with a good Slovenian translation, but I think I might be of help in understanding the English sentence.
It is an extremely peculiar English sentence - was it written by an author with English mother tongue or was it translated from another language into English? (Two reasons for the latter: the Slavic name 'Janice', even though strangely not 'Janica', and the comma after 'curiosity' which in my opinion is superfluus in English, if not incorrect.)

As for the sentence:
- the man referred to seems to like to refer to his 'peculiar' practices (whatever they are) in such a way that anyone instantly is becoming curious of them
- which is a constant nuisance to the woman referred to, Janice

And insofar I would say that the translation of sky is rather accurate. It may not be good Slovenian, but then I wouldn't consider the English sentence good English.


----------



## Athaulf

sokol said:


> I fear I cannot help with a good Slovenian translation, but I think I might be of help in understanding the English sentence.
> It is an extremely peculiar English sentence - was it written by an author with English mother tongue or was it translated from another language into English?



If you add another comma after "practices", it becomes a perfectly grammatical and properly punctuated, if a bit clumsy English sentence. It's possible that the comma was omitted by mistake. I agree that it's an example of extremely bad literary style, though.


----------



## skye

sokol said:


> the Slavic name 'Janice', even though strangely not 'Janica'.


 
I think Janice (" 'dže-nis ", "dža-'nis" - not quite sure) is a quite common English name (perhaps of Slavic origin), but it's pronounced completely differently from Janica.


----------



## *cat*

sokol said:


> It is an extremely peculiar English sentence - was it written by an author with English mother tongue or was it translated from another language into English?



It was written by an English author.



Athaulf said:


> If you add another comma after "practices", it becomes a perfectly grammatical and properly punctuated, if a bit clumsy English sentence. It's possible that the comma was omitted by mistake. I agree that it's an example of extremely bad literary style, though.



I wouldn't know if that was a mistake, but I really doubt it.



skye said:


> I think Janice (" 'dže-nis ", "dža-'nis" - not quite sure) is a quite common English name (perhaps of Slavic origin), but it's pronounced completely differently from Janica.



I totally agree. I even found this (by typing "name Janice" in Google): 
JANICE
Gender: Feminine
Usage: English
Pronounced: JAN-is
Elaborated form of JANE. It may have been created by Paul Leicester Ford for his novel 'Janice Meredith' in 1899.


Well, to let you know, that sentence was written by Agatha Christie.


Thank you all for helping me!


----------



## sokol

skye said:


> I think Janice (" 'dže-nis ", "dža-'nis" - not quite sure) is a quite common English name (perhaps of Slavic origin), but it's pronounced completely differently from Janica.


Well, you know what, my brain was completely "locked" on Slavic languages.

Seems that therefore I was completely unable to recognice the English name of Janice (perfectly English, of course, and rather common too) - strange what could happen to ones brain. 


Athaulf said:


> If you add another comma after "practices", it becomes a perfectly grammatical and properly punctuated, if a bit clumsy English sentence. (...)


Actually, with the comma added as suggested by you the sentence looks already much improved (if still a little bit peculiar).


----------



## skye

sokol said:


> Seems that therefore I was completely unable to recognice the English name of Janice (perfectly English, of course, and rather common too) - strange what could happen to ones brain.


 
Similar things happen to me sometimes too, e.g. reading the title of an album "saj te prime pa te mine" as "saj te prajm pa te majn". And than wondering what the English words prime and mine are doing there.


----------

